# Discus - Tap Water?



## Mark Webb (18 Nov 2009)

Anybody successfully keeping Discus in Tap Water without proccessing through RO?


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Nov 2009)

Yep :0) Bred them in it too  

RO is much better though, i can see a marked difference in the Discus i've kept recently since getting an RO unit.


----------



## Mark Webb (18 Nov 2009)

Thanks Dan, so they will survive then. Just looking at options for a 220 gallon tank but dont really want to be wasting 800 gallons a week to produce 100 gallons of RO for one water change per week


----------



## JazzyJeff (18 Nov 2009)

If your tapwater is soft enough then an RO isnt needed but I would recomend an HMA filter which takes all the nastys out of the tapwater ie Heavy Metals, chlorine etc a decent one is about Â£50 and theres no waste from them, German discus like Stendkers will thrive in this water even if its on the harder side take a look at Devotedly Discus's site hes the man for German Strains !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Webb (18 Nov 2009)

JazzyJeff said:
			
		

> If your tapwater is soft enough then an RO isnt needed but I would recomend an HMA filter which takes all the nastys out of the tapwater ie Heavy Metals, chlorine etc a decent one is about Â£50 and theres no waste from them, German discus like Stendkers will thrive in this water even if its on the harder side take a look at Devotedly Discus's site hes the man for German Strains !!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks Jeff, what PH is soft enough?


----------



## Marco Aukes (18 Nov 2009)

It also depends on the origin of your discus......

If they are wildcaught, you must be way more carefull with them compared to bred in Europe/UK


----------



## altaaffe (18 Nov 2009)

Have to admit my wife wants discus too, just in the process of moving to Cumbria where the water (much to my surprise) seems to be much softer than that up in the North of Scotland so HMA filter it will be for me too.


----------



## JazzyJeff (19 Nov 2009)

PH for discus isnt really an issue IMO unless they are wild caught or you want too seriously breed them, mine are in 7.2ish probably higher, wilds will like it at the low end of 6 to 6.5 but even they can be brought up too higher PH over a period of time.....
Test your PH on your tapwater and let us know what it is also the hardness levels .......


----------



## Tony Swinney (19 Nov 2009)

Hi

I'd agree with jeff.  My discus water is around the 6.75 mark, and is a mix of RO and HMA.  Although I dont breed them, there are 3 pairs in the tank, and they all lay eggs regularly.  I think the key is to try to match the water of whoever supplies them to you initially, then if you want to acclimatise them to your 'own' water do it over a few months.

Tony


----------



## billko (9 Dec 2009)

Hi,
I keep my Discus in dechlorinated tap water and they spawn every other week,
Since getting Discus i,ve took the advice from the breeder to keep a Ph under neutral,
Everyones tap water is different and alot of folk do recommend using an HMA filter,
My tapwater is around 6.8, but has a low Kh reading of 1 which was causing my Ph to be very unstable.
Crushed oyster shells in the filter and i,ve got Ph 6.6,,,Kh 3,,,Gh 6,,, and my Discus and other tankmates are all very healthy.
Billy,


----------



## Mark Webb (10 Dec 2009)

Thanks all. Just installed an HMA filter. PH is 6.58 with a KH of 8. GH6


----------



## jarthel (25 Dec 2009)

billko said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I keep my Discus in dechlorinated tap water and they spawn every other week,
> Since getting Discus i,ve took the advice from the breeder to keep a Ph under neutral,
> Everyones tap water is different and alot of folk do recommend using an HMA filter,
> ...



does it have to be oyster shell?


----------

